# Hyper-V support for FreeBSD 7



## Toady (Jul 7, 2014)

I am attempting to reverse engineer a product that was never designed to run on Hyper-V. It*'*s based on FreeBSD 7.0, my specific goal is that the on-board upgrade system needs to keep working - as do all the services built on the system. So far I have everything working, but I would have liked to have Hyper-V hardware support, specifically the Hyper-V native network (rather than the Legacy Network Adapter). I initially tried pulling the Hyper-V components from a 10.0 kernel tree, I ran into a large amount of breakage as you might imagine and didn't manage to compile the kernel cleanly, certainly because I don't understand enough about the FreeBSD kernel.

Can anyone give me any tips to make this more simple for myself - upgrading the base OS above a 7.4 isn't possible - this is as much about learning how to do what I am trying to do as it is about the end goal. I don't want to give up on my goal unless it*'*s just totally not possible.

If you think I am mad / half baked etc, you're quite right, tell me so if it makes you feel better.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2014)

Reminder: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.


----------

